# Where to get wooden "samurai edge" grips



## auburnDistrict (Oct 11, 2012)

I have gotten a few messages asking where I got the grips on my Samurai Edge. It seems that my PMs might not be going through as they are not showing up in the "sent messages folder."

The website is DS Grips Samurai Edge grips.
Also you can find it by googling "samurai edge grips"

The samurai edge models run $100, and the extended magwell piece costs an additional $40. Highly recommend anyone wanting some sweet grips to check this guy out. Place orders soon because he makes grips in batches.
For people wanting the extended magwell (like in my samurai edge thread) you need to purchase a specific hammer spring cap. All the info you need on this is under "samurai edge" on the website. He knows me well by now, just tell him Jake sent ya.


----------

